# En Honor Del Senor Chepo



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This one is my best effort to make an oak resortera like the Maestro makes. His are made of Red Oak, usually, or Mesquite. This one is White Oak. It doesn't come up to the craftsmanship we see in Chepo's forks but, if I could take pictures like he does, you could see that the grain is just as nice, only lighter.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















I sanded it to 220 grit and gave it a couple of coats of raw linseed oil, then a coat of mixed linseed oil and beeswax. It's not smooth as glass. But it is a real nice user, easy to keep in your hand after a shot, which can be a problem with small shiny forks.
Banded up with this green dub dub, it's a ball to shoot with. I just had to try this style after drooling over so many of Chepo's pieces. It shoots much better than I'd expected. Actually, it felt so nice I couldn't bring myself to stop shooting until my old hands finally protested. Now they are sore, hah!


















Saludos Maestro Chepo. I hope you approve of my imitation.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Go flattering gesture!

Thank you very much for the courtesy my friend! DayHiker.

It looks very cool that resorteronta! very clean, I liked a lot and shows that Perfeto fits your hand.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It looks comfortable to shoot and the finish looks great!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Lovely!
A very nice tribute


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Very nice! Love it


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

fantastic job dh!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you fellas for your nice comments.
@Chepo: I am happy that you like it.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I too like Chepo's slingshots!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks great DH! I love it!!!!! Good job sir.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

One master honoring another, I like it. Great looking slingshot Bill.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks again guys I appreciate your comments.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

You make some of the nicest naturals I've seen.


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

It looks fantastic, really.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic DH!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Very well done...I like the contoured grip...I`m not familiar with this "dub, dub" type tubing...is this Theraband tubing...?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

KennyCannon said:


> Very well done...I like the contoured grip...I`m not familiar with this "dub, dub" type tubing...is this Theraband tubing...?


AZ, this is a tubing that a guy over in England gave me as a present. I don't have any idea where you can buy it.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

All right, sir DayHiker great job.

greeting


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Love the curvature of it and the grain is fabulous.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That is awesome I like naturals and that is a nice one, good job


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

lookin' good!
hehe but it looks like some hand slapping is happening. the pic with no bands shows your hand with no bandaid, but the pic with the tubes shows your finger all wrapped up!!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Very Nice effort there mate, Looks like a real comfy and long lasting shooter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

wombat said:


> lookin' good!
> hehe but it looks like some hand slapping is happening. the pic with no bands shows your hand with no bandaid, but the pic with the tubes shows your finger all wrapped up!!


Hah! Good eye, Wombat. I'll share with you what happened so we can all use it as an object lesson. I cut the tubes too long at first, then I tried to shoot it like it was a pickle fork,_ i.e._, leaning it way forward and shooting with a pouch twist. (I never shoot this way, and me and pickle forks never got along in the first place. So I don't know why I tried this?)
Well the result was a return-to-sender that hit my ring finger so hard that the blood spattered all out in front of me and I started bleeding profusely. The pain was worse than whacking oneself on the thumb with a hammer. Man, did I let out with a loud string of obscenities.
Cut about 2 inches off the tubes and did away with the pouch twist and everything is fine. Even went back to twisting the pouch just to see what would happen. Shot fine.
Definitely gonna lose the fingernail, though.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Well the result was a return-to-sender that hit my ring finger so hard that the blood spattered all out in front of me and I started bleeding profusely. The pain was worse than whacking oneself on the thumb with a hammer. Man, did I let out with a loud string of obscenities.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh god that's awful







hate to hear that but it just reinforces that whole safety thing we often forget about. Better to lose your fingernail than your eye though! Glad you're semi-ok


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

AZ shooter said:


> Very well done...I like the contoured grip...I`m not familiar with this "dub, dub" type tubing...is this Theraband tubing...?


Its a uk tube AZ,also comes in a faster orange 278 fps with 9.5mm steel tested in freezing conditions


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice one DH.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

magnifique!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

catasling...Thanks for the information...I have seen gamekeeper john use these dub-dub type tubes on his SS...I was just wondering what was so special about them...possibly thin wall latex?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Great piece!!!*


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

That is stunning ,can i have it ?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Our mexican friend should be proud of it, you made an excellent replica Bill.


----------

